# Interview Score



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jstevens25 said:


> Hello, today I received my letter for the results of the interview I took 3 weeks ago for IBEW 569. I scored 86 and when I called the receptionist she can't tell if it is high enough to get called into an orientation. I plan on waiting it out a few months and being optimistic. If not is it possible to take my score to a different IBEW local or would I need to reapply and start the whole process over. I am obviously new so thank you for any advice.


AFAIK, each local is separate. You would have to start the application process all over. That's the way it is here, even with our very close sister local. So I assume it's like that everywhere. But it can't hurt to ask the local.


----------



## Jstevens25 (Aug 5, 2016)

Great thank you for passing down your knowledge.


----------

